# Just passed NREMT



## EMTOsorio93 (May 2, 2012)

Woohoo! I just passed my NREMT!! I thought it was appropriate to make my username NREMT...I'm surprised nobody has made one like that yet. The test stopped me at 72-74 questions and I took it on a Friday at 5. I was flipping out all weekend because results weren't being posted then I woke up at 6 a.m. Monday morning and still nothing. Then I checked back at 9 and they were posted!!! I felt like the test mind raped me and I was for sure that I had failed but I guess in did better than I thought. Now it looks like I have a job lined up with American Ambulance! I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## MochaRaf (May 2, 2012)

Congrats and good luck with your future job!


----------



## Melmd (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Job huntin' time!


----------



## KennyABC (May 4, 2012)

congratulations, sadly i just found out i failed my first attempt. You inspire me to keep going though. Thank you


----------



## CountryGirl (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! What level?


----------



## EMTOsorio93 (May 16, 2012)

KennyABC said:


> congratulations, sadly i just found out i failed my first attempt. You inspire me to keep going though. Thank you



just keep your head up! You'll get through it!


----------



## EMTOsorio93 (May 16, 2012)

countrygirl said:


> congrats! What level?



nremt-b


----------



## EMTOsorio93 (May 16, 2012)

Melmd said:


> Congratulations! Job huntin' time!



I got a job this week at American Ambulance in Orlando!!


----------



## Melmd (May 16, 2012)

NREMT said:


> I got a job this week at American Ambulance in Orlando!!




That's great good for you!:beerchug:


----------



## CountryGirl (May 17, 2012)

Congrats!!! I take my written next week


----------



## EMTOsorio93 (May 17, 2012)

CountryGirl said:


> Congrats!!! I take my written next week



Good Luck!


----------



## CountryGirl (May 17, 2012)

NREMT said:


> Good Luck!



Thanks! What kinda of things did they ask like were the questions vague or specific


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 17, 2012)

How is it everyone seems to find work so fast out of the NREMT? It took me a month to even get an interview somewhere, only to be told I'm too young to be hired due to insurance reasons. So, 7 months after NR I finally landed a job. HOW DO YOU ALL DO IT?!


----------



## Hunter (May 17, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> How is it everyone seems to find work so fast out of the NREMT? It took me a month to even get an interview somewhere, only to be told I'm too young to be hired due to insurance reasons. So, 7 months after NR I finally landed a job. HOW DO YOU ALL DO IT?!



For me it was about who you know.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 17, 2012)

I know flight nurses in Mercy-Air, but that seems out of reach for me. Other than that I have nothing medical. I tend to attribute my lack of work to age. I was hired 2 days after turning 20. And even now there are some companies who won't consider me yet (doctor's for instance).


----------



## Silver_Lining (May 17, 2012)

YAYYYY!!!  That's exciting news everytime I hear/read it!  Congratulations! 
I had to put off my EMT persuits for a couple years, but I'm getting closer n closer to when I can go all in. About one more fast year. I may enter the Huntsville Fire & Rescue dept. as it's so thorough. My partner will be with their police dept, which is also so thorough, transferable to any U.S. dept after 2 yrs with HPD. I wonder if their Fire & rescue EMTs are also. 

anywho, just got a sec to use  internet. so logging in to all my old accts to check in. 

Good luck with a happy new career! Enjoy it!!


----------



## EMTOsorio93 (May 17, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> How is it everyone seems to find work so fast out of the NREMT? It took me a month to even get an interview somewhere, only to be told I'm too young to be hired due to insurance reasons. So, 7 months after NR I finally landed a job. HOW DO YOU ALL DO IT?!



Yeah for me it was all about who you know. I got a job with  American Ambulance in Orlando the week after i got my NREMT-B


----------



## KennyABC (Jun 16, 2012)

KennyABC said:


> congratulations, sadly i just found out i failed my first attempt. You inspire me to keep going though. Thank you




passed second attemt, waiting for my Texas state health application to pass.....


----------



## Remington (Jun 17, 2012)

_Congratulations man! 

I'm in the process of studying using JBlearning.
I failed at my first attempt, I thought I was ready.

Hopefully I'll pass after this time.​_


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 17, 2012)

No comes the hard part go out and get a job  good luck.


----------

